# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Winter Weather Advisory today.....

## MIke R

3-6 inches.....this came out of no where....

and another one Saturday......

looks like we  re going to be open all of April now.....:)

----------


## amyb

Happiness is snow in Mikeland!  Enjoy.

----------


## MIke R

the last time I skied the day before a St Barts departure was June of 08 in Colorado....looks like its going to happen this year

----------


## NHDiane

I am SO sick of this.....

----------


## amyb

I feel your winter doldrums, Diane.

Trust me, it feels better to be here.

----------


## NHDiane

Everything is better in SBH isn't it???  Wish I was there...:cower:

----------


## andynap

Nothing here except rain.

----------


## MIke R

yeah....hoping Saturdays weather doesn't mess up the drive to Boston

----------


## JEK

> Nothing here except rain.



Thanks Hop!

----------


## andynap

Warm weather too

----------


## KevinS

Keep it up there!  I guess that my afternoon errand to Nashua will now become my morning errand to Nashua.

----------


## MIke R

Liquor run?

I dont think you will see snow that far south anyway

----------


## KevinS

> Liquor run?
> 
> I dont think you will see snow that far south anyway



I wish.  Ice run.

----------

